# Pipe websites



## rumballs

*{from mmblz who started the thread}*
Thought we could use a thread about pipe, pipe-tobacco, etc websites.

*{from jgros001's hard work consolidating all of the links}*
Ok, I got tired of searching through this thread looking for links so I have consolidated the links in the thread and added a bunch that I had. I organized by category instead of username since I think it is easier to find things that way. Hope you all find this helpful. p

(you will find two retailers without links and google will get you there)

*Pipe Websites*

*Retailers*

4Noggins: http://www.4noggins.com/
Affordable Pipes: http://www.affordablepipes.com/
Al Pascia: http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpasci...1=.1.14094,14095&list+14095..1&langcurr=2.3.1
Altinok Pipes: http://altinokpipe.com/default.asp
Bisgaard Pipes: http://www.aab-taxfreepipes.com/default.asp?vat=false&lang=uk
Boswell Pipes & Tobacco: http://www.boswellpipes.com/
Briar Blues: http://www.briarblues.com/index1.htm
The Briar Gallery: http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/
Briar Patch: http://www.briarpatch.biz/index.html
The Briary: http://www.thebriary.com/
Cornell and Diehl: http://www.cornellanddiehl.com/
Croft's Pipe Shoppe: http://www.croftspipes.com/home.htm
Cup o' Joes: http://www.cupojoes.com/
Davidoff, NYC: http://www.davidoffmadison.com/
Dino Puffin: http://www.dinopuffin.it/
eBriar: http://www.ebriar.com/
El Fumador: http://www.elfumador.com/
FF Pipes: http://www.ff-pipes.com/
Fine Briars: http://www.finebriars.com/index.html
Fine Pipes: http://www.finepipes.com/
Frenchy's Pipes: http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php
The Gray Fox: http://grayfoxonline.com/index.html
Greens of Leeds
Hermit Tobacco: http://www.pipestyle.com/
The Italian Pipe: http://theitalianpipe.com/
Iwan Ries: http://www.iwanries.com/index.cfm
James Island Piper: http://www.jamesislandpiper.com/default.aspx
J.J. Fox
J.R. Cigars: http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=pipes
Knoxville Cigar Company: http://www.knoxcigar.com/
L.J. Peretti: http://www.ljperetti.com/index.html
LePeltier Clay Pipes: http://www.lepeltier-pipes.com/
Lewis Pipe and Tobacco: http://www.lewispipe.com/index.htm
Lil' Brown Smoke Shack: http://www.lilbrown.com/
Mars Cigars and Pipes: http://www.marscigars.com/
McCranie's: http://www.mccranies.com/index.html
Meerschaum Store: http://www.meerschaumstore.com/
Milan Tobacconists: http://www.milantobacco.com/index.htm
Missouri Meerschaum: http://www.corncobpipe.com/
Neat Pipes: http://www.neatpipes.com/
Ostermann Pipes: http://www.pipes.at/start.html
Outwest Tobacco: http://www.outwesttobacco.com/
Payless Pipes: http://www.paylesspipes.com/
Pia Pipes: http://piapipes.com/default.asp?lang=uk
Pipe Collectors Club of America: http://www.pipeguy.net/
The Pipe Den: http://www.pipeandcigar.com/index.html
The Pipe Rack: http://www.thepiperack.com/index.cfm
The Pipe Site: http://www.thepipesite.com/
Pipe Tobacco Place: http://www.pipetobacco.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc
Pipedo: http://www.pipedo.com/index_e.shtml
Pipeworks and Wilke: http://www.vtpipes.com/briar.html
Pipes and Cigars: http://pipesandcigars.com/
Pipes and Pleasures: http://www.pipesandpleasures.com/pipes/
Pipes by George: http://www.pbgeorge.com/page3.html
Pipes High Grade: http://www.pipeshighgrade.com/TheShop/index.cfm
Pipes 2 Smoke: http://www.pipes2smoke.com/index.htm
Premier Pipes: http://www.premierpipes.com/
Puffers Pipes: http://www.pufferspipes.com/index.html
Pulvers' Briars: http://sherlocks-haven.com/index.html
Rare Memories: http://www.rarememories.com/pipestore.htm
The Right Pipe: http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.main
Scandinavian Pipes: http://www.scandpipes.com/masterframes.html
The Smoker: http://www.thesmoker.com/
Smokers' Haven: http://www.smokershaven.com/
Smoking Pipes: http://www.smokingpipes.com/
SMS Pipes: http://www.smspipes.com/
Synjeco: http://www.synjeco.ch/pata/taba/index.htm
The Tobacco Barn: http://www.tobacco-barn.com/
Tobacco Direct: http://www.tobaccodirect.com/
The Tobacco Shop: http://www.cigarleaf.com/
Tobacco Supermarket: http://www.tobaccomkt.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PRODS&Store_Code=IS0038
Uptown's Smoke Shop: http://www.uptowns.com/
Vintage Briars: http://www.vintagebriars.com/index.html
Vintage Pipe Tobacco Shop: http://www.vintagepipetobaccoshop.com/index.php
Watch City Cigar: http://www.watchcitycigar.com/
WV Smoke Shop: http://www.wvsmokeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=100

*Accessories*

Chuck's Pipe Furniture: http://www.chucksracks.com/
Lamb Cabinets and Racks: http://www.lambpipes.com/
Mr.C's Pipe Room: http://mrcspiperoom.com/index.php
Papa Duke Tampers: http://papaduke.net/
Smokin' Holsters: http://www.smokinholsters.com/
Tamper Works: http://www.tamperworks.com/
Tobacco Pipe Furniture by Sirot: http://mypipedreamz.com/_wsn/page2.html
Tony's Pipe Racks: http://www.tonyspiperacks.com/index.html
Two Cousins Pipe Racks: http://www.twocousinspiperacks.com/ViewThePipeRacks.html

*Pipe Makers/Artisans*

Alexey Florov: http://www.florovpipes.com/
Atelier Rolando: http://www.atelierrolando.com/
B.A. Weaver: http://baweaverpipes.com/pipesforsale.html
BAC Art Pipes: http://www.bacartpipes.com/home.html
Bob Kiess: http://www.kiesspipes.com/
Brad Pohlmann: http://www.pohlmannpipes.com/
Brian Ruthenberg: http://www.briarart.com/
Darius Dah (GRC): http://www.grcpipes.com/
David Johnson: http://www.ozarkmountainbriars.com/
E. Andrew: http://www.eandrew.com/
Elliott Nachwalter: http://www.pipestudio.com/index.html
Georgi Todorov: http://www.getzpipes.com/index2.htm
Horace Dejarnett: http://www.dejarpipes.com/
Jaden Hew Len: http://www.hew-len-pipes.com/
J. Alan: http://www.jalanpipes.com/intro.html
J.M. Boswell: http://www.boswellpipes.com/index.htm
Jack Howell: http://jwh.fastmail.fm/index.html
Jake Hackert: http://www.pamall.net/pipes/page2.html
Jan Zeman: http://www.zemanpipes.com/pipes.php
Jody Davis: http://www.jdavispipes.com/
Joel Shapiro: http://www.jspipes.com/index.htm
Johan Slabbert: http://www.jobertpipes.co.za/index.php
John Crosby: http://www.crosbypipes.com/main.php
Julius Vesz: http://www.juliusvesz.ca/
Kent Rasmussen: http://www.kentpipes.com/
Kirk Bosi: http://www.bosipipes.com/index.html
Kurt Huhn: http://www.pipecrafter.com/
Larry Roush: http://www.roushpipes.com/
Lee Von Erck: http://www.von-erck.com/
Love Geiger: http://www.geigerpipes.com/
Manuel Shaabi: http://www.manuelshaabi.com/
Mark Gradberg (Gray Mountain): http://www.graymountainpipes.com/
Mark Tinsky: http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/Subcat?AMS~101340587~103
Michael Parks: http://www.parkspipes.com/
Mike Brissett: http://my.execpc.com/~maddog92/Pipes2/pipes.html
Paul Tatum: http://www.tatumsworkshop.com/
Rad Davis: http://www.raddavispipes.com/
Rafael Martin: http://www.pipesmartin.com/indexe.php?id=1&lang=en
Scott Thile: http://sethilepipes.com/index.htm
Stephen Downie: http://www.downiepipes.com/home.html
Tim Fuller: http://www.tcfullerpipes.com/
Tom Eltang: http://www.eltang.com/ny/index.html
Tony Fillenwarth: http://www.fillenwarthpipes.com/
Trever Talbert: http://www.talbertpipes.com/
Tyler Lane: http://www.tylerlanepipes.com/
Will Purdy: http://www.willpurdy.com/
Wolfgang Blazejewski: http://www.puffapipe.com/index.html

*Resources*

Alt.smokers.pipes: http://groups.google.com/group/alt.smokers.pipes/topics
American Pipe Makers: http://americanpipemakers.info/biglist.htm
Brothers of Briar: http://www.brothersofbriar.com/
Café Press Pipe Clothing: http://www.cafepress.com/pipes2
Chris' Pipe Pages: http://www.pipepages.com/
Comoy's Pipe Dating: http://www.derek-green.com/comoy_history03.htm
Danish Pipe Makers: http://www.danishpipemakers.com/home.html
Dunhill Blend Chart: http://loringpage.com/pipearticles/duntob2chart.htm
The Frank (German) Packing Method: http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/
GBD Pipe Dating: http://www.perardua.net/pipes/GBDlines.html
G.L. Pease: http://www.glpease.com/
Gawith Hoggarth Tobacco: http://www.gawithhoggarth.co.uk/
Guide to Pipe Shapes: http://www.pipesmokemag.com/0998/shape.htm
Irish Clay Pipes: http://www.irishcultureandcustoms.com/AEmblem/ClayPipe.html
MacBaren Tobacco: http://www.mac-baren.com/TopMenu/Main-1.aspx
McClelland Tobacco Co.: http://pipeshowonline.com/McClelland.aspx
My Pipes Community: http://www.my-pipes.com/
A Passion for Pipes Blog: http://web.mac.com/neillarcherroan/A_Passion_for_Pipes/Welcome.html
Peter Stokkebye: http://www.peterstokkebye.com/pipe_tob.htm
Peterson Pipes: http://www.peterson.ie/
PIMO Pipe Craft: http://www.pimopipecraft.com/
Pipendoge: http://www.pipendoge.de/A_Start_Englisch.HTM
Pipe and Tobacco Collectors Blog: http://pipecollectors.blogspot.com/
Pipe Collectors Club of America: http://www.pipeguy.com/
Pipe Links: http://www.pipelinksonline.com/index.htm
Pipe Lore: http://pipelore.net/
Pipe Makers' Forum: http://www.pipemakersforum.com/
Pipe Show Information: http://www.pipeshowsusa.com/
Pipe Show Online: http://www.pipeshowonline.com/
Pipe Smoking Guide: http://www.pipesmokingguide.com/
Pipe Smoking Tips: http://www.vegassmokes.com/pipe-smoking-tips.htm
Pipe Tobacco Aging FAQ: http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/index.php
Pipe Trader: http://www.pipetrader.com/
Pipedia: http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
Pipes and Tobaccos Magazine: http://www.pt-magazine.com/home.php?id=1
Pipes: Logos and Markings: http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/index-en.html
Pipes.org: http://www.pipes.org/index.php
The Professor's Tobacco Reviews: http://pipes.priss.org/
R.D. Field: http://www.rdfield.com/
Samuel Gawith Tobacco: http://www.samuelgawith.co.uk/
Sasieni Pipe Dating: http://www.pipes.org/BURST/FORMATTED/222.035.html
Savinelli Pipes: http://www.savinelli.it/eng/index.htm
Smokers Forums: http://www.smokersforums.org/forums.php
Straight Grain Blog: http://straightgrain.blogspot.com/index.html
Tobacco Barn Blog: http://blogs.pipetrader.com/tobaccobarn/Default.aspx
Tobacco Cellar: http://www.tobaccocellar.org/
Tobacco Reviews: http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/index.cfm
Weber's Guide: http://www.pipesmoking.net/pipesmoking01.php

From tzilt:
Here is a Custom Search Engine based on the links compiled by jgros001. It works just like google does but only searches those websites.


----------



## EnyafanJT

www.knoxcigar.com has an enormous selection of both pipes and tobaccos with a slight discount. www.paylesspipes.com doesn't have quite the tobacco selection as most but the pipes can be heavily discounted. unfortunately bufflehead is no more but david does have some great tobaccos made for him by mcclelland and he does still have his site up at www.bufflehead.com.


----------



## madurofan

Here are a few of my favorite pipe related sites:

www.pipes.org (FAQ is great info)
www.iwanries.com (Good specials on high end stuff)
www.smspipes.com (Very nice meers)
www.smokingpipes.com (Great Selection and Pictures)
www.deadmanspipes.com (Estate pipes)
www.frenchyspipes.com (Estate pipes with a sense of humor)
www.smokershaven.com (Pipes and tobacco)
www.raddavispipes.com (American Pipe Carver)
www.amsmoke.com (American pipe carver)
www.tobaccoreviews.com/index.cfm (Tobacco reviews galore)

Woo Hoo.... break out the credit card


----------



## Nooner

madurofan said:


> Here are a few of my favorite pipe related sites:
> 
> www.pipes.org (FAQ is great info)
> www.iwanries.com (Good specials on high end stuff)
> www.smspipes.com (Very nice meers)
> www.smokingpipes.com (Great Selection and Pictures)
> www.deadmanspipes.com (Estate pipes)
> www.frenchyspipes.com (Estate pipes with a sense of humor)
> www.smokershaven.com (Pipes and tobacco)
> www.raddavispipes.com (American Pipe Carver)
> www.amsmoke.com (American pipe carver)
> www.tobaccoreviews.com/index.cfm (Tobacco reviews galore)
> 
> Woo Hoo.... break out the credit card


cool links! Thanks!


----------



## croatan

Good list, guys.

Here are a couple more from my bookmarks:

loringpage.com/pipearticles/duntob2chart.htm - A chart listing Dunhill mixtures, their ingredients, and closest tinned counterparts

cornellanddiehl.com/ - Great place for quality tobacco (on the dry side)


----------



## Funnymantrip

www.pipesandcigars.com was a good online ordering experience for me. I picked up a pipe and some tobacco through them. Very quick service.


----------



## rumballs

http://www.premierpipes.com/


----------



## rumballs

http://www.cupojoes.com/
http://www.pbgeorge.com/page3.html
http://www.pipedo.com/pipes/index_e.html


----------



## IHT

i've been on this guys email list forever, i dont' know why i never posted his link.
PIPES2SMOKE.COM

http://www.luciennelighters.com/

http://www.peterstokkebye.com/pipe_p_bulk.htm

http://www.tobaccodirect.com/

http://www.pt-magazine.com/

http://www.mccranies.com/


----------



## IHT

bump. like a dumbass, i just edited my older post, which didn't show as a new post, thus the need for a bump.
------------------------------------

well, i ran out of one of my aromatics today at lunch. a co-worker that i got into pipe smoking (dude has at least 3 grand in pipes, that he DOESN'T SMOKE anymore) gave me his favorite tobacco to try, and i have yet to break the seal (going on about 3 yrs now)...

what alcohol do you guys use to clean up your pipes with? i use to use "ever clear" because of the high content (until the teen step son drank it)...
do you guys use something better tasting (in case it leaves a flavor), like scotch or something?


----------



## HavanaMike

Guys - try www.glpease.com

Not only is it a great website for the pipe smoker, the links page is exceptional and has something for every level pipe smoker. 
As a fairly new pipe smoker, I find the sites that explain the differences in tobaccos, cuts, etc. to be most informative.

Also, www.tobaccoreviews.com is an amazing database of tobaccos. Whether you're clueless about tobaccos or an expert, this site is a must see. You can even post reviews on tobaccos you've tried. Check it out.


----------



## Scott M

A whole lot in one place.

Scott"addstothecollectiveknowledge"M


----------



## Xmodius

I've been looking at this website, but I don't have any experience with the place.

www.thesmoker.com

On the website the owner, Mel Feldman, says it used to be a regular walk-in store in Albany, NY from at least 1932. He has a lot of pipe inventory now, unsmoked and estate, for sale at lowered prices. I think he has a few thousand pipes.

He also is a custom hand blender of tobaccos, with dozens and dozens of his own blends, some going back to 1930. I think he will also make anyone a custom blend to order.

It's really an interesting website.


----------



## IHT

bump because i consolidated the non-redundant links to mmblz initial post.

keep the LINKS coming though, these are all very helpful.


----------



## IHT

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​


----------



## Nooner

I just realized I haven't posted up any links yet, so I just sorted through my favorites list and these are the ones I don't think are duplicates:

http://www.aspipes.org
http://www.atelierrolando.com
http://www.boswellpipes.com
http://www.briarart.com
http://www.cigarleaf.com
http://www.danishpipemakers.com
http://www.dejarpipes.com
http://www.fillenwarthpipes.com
http://www.justforhim.com
http://www.milantobacco.com
http://www.parkspipes.com
http://www.pipeguy.com
http://www.pipepages.com
http://www.pipesandpleasures.com
http://www.pipeshighgrade.com
http://www.pipestyle.com
http://www.recycledcollectibles.com/pipes/pipes.html
http://www.roushpipes.com
http://www.santafepipes.com
http://www.talbertpipes.com
http://www.tatumsworkshop.com
http://www.tcfullerpipes.com
http://www.thebriary.com
http://www.tobaccomkt.com
http://www.vintagepipetobaccoshop.com
http://www.vtpipes.com
http://www.willpurdy.com

*i'll add them to the list. IHT*


----------



## cmiller

my lame contribution:

The Missouri Meerschaum Company http://www.corncobpipe.com


----------



## Scott M

Boswell Pipes
http://www.boswellpipes.com/

Custom pipes and tobaccos at exceptionally reasonable prices.


----------



## Scott M

Synjeco Pipe Smokers Haven.

For our Euro borthers.


----------



## dayplanner

Haven't used em yet, but www.thepipesite.com looks okay. Lots of decent stuff under 50 bucks.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

THought I would throw in a few links here:

http://www.ljperetti.com 
This is one of the Great Old Tobacconists in the country and Boston's oldest shop. THey still do their blending in the shop and still make pipes!!! They have a good selection of high end pipes, but not the best prices. The London Flake and British blends are great!!!

http://www.watchcitycigar.com
Their blends were reviewed in the latest _Pipe & Tobacco_ but I have not tried them yet. Good all around smoke shop.

http://www.owlshop.com 
This is another nice old shop located in Worcester, MA. I have had three of their blends and am enjoying the Harkness Tower and Mr. Green's Mixture which are both very good. THey keep their blends on the dry side. But they smoke great!!! Had a bowl of Mr. Greens this morning!!!


----------



## Scott M

The Smoker Ltd.

Stumbled onto this while doing an Estate Pipe search. They seem to have quite a few, some at excellent prices.


----------



## Scott M

Pipemakers Forum.

Iffin' ya wanna have a go at it on yer own.


----------



## IHT

Scott M said:


> The Smoker Ltd.
> 
> Stumbled onto this while doing an Estate Pipe search. They seem to have quite a few, some at excellent prices.


sweet find.
what's even better (for me) is to see on the "Ser Jacapo" page, more than half the way down in slot MS20, there's a Canadian "MAXIMA MAXIMA" for $335, when i just got one off ebay for $97.


----------



## fitzsmoke

www.outwesttobacco.com -not the cheapest but fast service, cheap shipping. (located in Idaho)
www.lilbrown.com cheap, good selection, fast shipping in the West. (located in Washington State)
:2


----------



## BlackDog

I'm suprised no one mentioned Mars Cigar. I buy most of my pipe tobacco from Mike. Good prices, good selection, good service. If you enjoy nasal snuff, they have the best selection on the internet. www.marscigars.com

I also recommend Gray Fox. Mike Norton is an upright guy, who has started a B&M tobacco shop in Rockbridge, MO. He has a small but growing selection of tobaccos and pipes. The "menu"" is on the right side of the screen. http://www.grayfoxonline.com/

Another I didn't see mentioned is www.briarblues.com Mike Gluckler is a consignment seller of new and estate pipes. I've done quite a bit of business with him, both as a buyer and a seller. He is a terrific guy.

Huh, all three recommendations are named Mike.


----------



## fitzsmoke

Here's a couple more I haven't seen mentioned...
www.greensofleeds.co.uk
www.affordablepipes.com
www.pipes2smoke.com
And an interesting site...
www.smokingmetal.info/

:2


----------



## texaspipes

fitzsmoke said:


> Here's a couple more I haven't seen mentioned...
> www.greensofleeds.co.uk
> www.affordablepipes.com
> www.pipes2smoke.com
> And an interesting site...
> www.smokingmetal.info/
> 
> :2


Greetings. Just happened upon this website and was amazed to see that a lot of cigar smokers are interested in pipes. Well it would be my pleasure to introduce you to my website and please feel free to consult me on matters of the briar. http://www.texaspipes.com Ralph


----------



## Guest

Carl Weber's book on Pipes and smoking. A great read aside from being a bit dated. Very good for pipe Newbies.

http://pipesmoking.net/pipesmoking01.php

Root


----------



## Don Fernando

I don't think I saw (may have missed it as I browsed through) the site that got me started down that slope ...

www.smokersforum.org


----------



## IHT

forgot to add this one after the pipe show.
i kept talking to the fine people at SMS Meerschaum, and they told me of their new website (which also has tim west and bjarnes). seems the old SMS website is now for retailers only...

so, here's their new site: THE RIGHT PIPE


----------



## Zoomschwortz

At least 100 sites here

http://webpages.charter.net/thenightowls/pipesites.htm

Low priced pipes here. The lowest price I have found on Kirsten's so far.

http://www.wvsmokeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=100


----------



## IHT

should be updated as of 6Dec06.


----------



## IHT

more stuff to drool over.

http://www.scandpipes.com/


----------



## 12stones

Based on JoeD's input:

http://fairchildpipes.com/Home_Page.php

Nice lookin' pipes.


----------



## dayplanner

Not a sales site, but some very interesting reading.

http://web.telia.com/~u45118908/webbrr/pipem_en.html


----------



## sepia5

My apologies if this was already posted somewhere in here, but this website had answers to a lot of my questions about storing/aging pipe tobacco.

http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/index.php


----------



## dayplanner

If you like Meerschaums,

http://altinokpipe.com/default.asp


----------



## KyLongbeard

Found this one today.

http://www.vegassmokes.com

Lots of info in this section. Pipe Smoking Tips & Tricks


----------



## IHT

ostermann pipes in vienna


----------



## 12stones

A local place for me that Nooner pointed me towards that sells their handmade blends online.

www.croftspipes.com


----------



## dayplanner

Found this one today, great sales on Savinelli's right now.

http://www.grayfoxonline.com/index.html

They also carry pipes by Mark Tinskey. The Ukelele is especially intriguing.


----------



## Guest

http://pipelore.net/

The Future is a good read.


----------



## F. Prefect

https://www.lilbrown.com/index.cfm

Didn't see this site listed anywhere but I may have missed it. They're located on Native American land and seem willing to pass at least some of their tax savings along to their customers.

Mainly pipe tobacco and cigars, they will typically be under almost all other online sites. Until about a month ago their price on all Lane bulk was 
15.80/lb to give you an idea. I've placed several tobacco and 1 humidor order with them and found their shipping time and rates as well as customer service to be excellent.

F. Prefect


----------



## Scotrace

Does McClelland tobacco have a website? 

After a tin of British Woods, I ordered another of the same, plus one of Frog Morton and a St. James Woods (all from JR). I'd like to learn more about the company.


----------



## IHT

Scotrace said:


> Does McClelland tobacco have a website?
> 
> After a tin of British Woods, I ordered another of the same, plus one of Frog Morton and a St. James Woods (all from JR). I'd like to learn more about the company.


i've searched, and THIS is the closest i've come. i suggest getting their free brochure.


----------



## Scotrace

Thanks very much - I've ordered it. 

(MAN - Frog Morton is really great stuff!)


----------



## IHT

didn't see if this one was posted yet.

http://www.tamperworks.com/ <-- they're not any "mr. c specials" though.


----------



## a.paul

Speaking of tampers: http://papaduke.net/

I searched the thread and didn't see him listed. I've bought 3 of his tampers and love them. I keep them near my desks...they're nice to play with while you're on the phone and stuff too.
Plus he's a nice guy to deal with.


----------



## dayplanner

Found this one tonight:

http://www.finebriars.com/index.html


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> Found this one tonight:
> 
> http://www.finebriars.com/index.html


That is where pipesandcigars sell their estates now. You may have knew that already though.


----------



## dayplanner

kheffelf said:


> That is where pipesandcigars sell their estates now. You may have knew that already though.


I saw that when I stumbled on the site. P&C used to sell their estates right on the main site, wonder why they set up a seperate site?


----------



## kheffelf

carbonbased_al said:


> I saw that when I stumbled on the site. P&C used to sell their estates right on the main site, wonder why they set up a seperate site?


I don't really know, maybe somebody else took over their estate sales for them-better control over what they actually have in stock still-but a problem that I have with the site is the pipes are in awful condition. Stems are dirty and bowls aren't reamed.


----------



## dayplanner

kheffelf said:


> I don't really know, maybe somebody else took over their estate sales for them-*better control over what they actually have in stock still*-but a problem that I have with the site is the pipes are in awful condition. Stems are dirty and bowls aren't reamed.


They've always had issues keeping up with their pipe stock. I've had first hand experience with that before.

Truth be told, I didn't really notice the condition of the pipes. The pics are on the smallish side, hard to make out what is going on.


----------



## a.paul

Like Frenchy's pictures, click and they will expand!

But yeah...the pipes kind of look rough. They have a Pete Mark Twain for $170, the stem is green and icky looking (sulpher I know)...I just bought one from Frenchy for $200 that was fixed like new and purty.
I guess that's what the $30 difference is for.


----------



## KnightKrusher

These are some very nice web site's.:ss p


----------



## IHT

KnightKrusher said:


> These are some very nice web site's.:ss p


----------



## dayplanner

Two more I haven't seen posted:

http://www.puffapipe.com/aboutwolf.html

http://www.manuelshaabi.com/

p


----------



## dayplanner

Couple of interesting sites, Joe. A great contrast in styles between these two fellas, and Wolfgang's got some very decent pricing, also.


----------



## kheffelf

Wolfgang makes some pretty good pipes from what I can see, pretty reasonable priced as well.


----------



## Bruce

I have used Fine Briars, and will not use them again!
They sold me an old Estate Comoy that was in terrible shape. It needed a major overhaul. I started the re-furb, soaked the bowl and cleaned the stem with alcohol, and that's when I noticed that the tenon was super glued on. The alcohol must have weakened the glue and it started to come off!

I paid decent money for this pipe. They could have at least made a resonable effort to clean it up a bit, especially at the prices they charge. But this pipe was a mess, and on top of that broken!

So I packed it up and sent it to Dr. Dave. Didn't even bother with bitching to Fine Briars.......I just decided not to use them again.


----------



## dayplanner

cquon said:


> Couple of interesting sites, Joe. A great contrast in styles between these two fellas, and Wolfgang's got some very decent pricing, also.


Yea, Wolfgang's got some neat looking pipes that won't break the bank. Shaabi's stuff is very cool, he treats briar like meer! :r


----------



## dayplanner

I like this site:

http://www.aab-taxfreepipes.com/group.asp?group=919&vat=false&lang=uk

Posts photos to all of the carvers. It's nice to put a face to the pipe lol.


----------



## IHT

i know i need to update this, but it's been a little busy around my house with house upgrades going on (new garage doors, new windows, new furnace/heatpump).... i'll get on it when things settle down at work as well.
---------------

dont know if this has been posted, but check out this pipe blog. pretty cool. nice work, i'd been thinking about doing something similar, but i don't have the time (obviously) and i'm not as experienced..
http://straightgrain.blogspot.com/index.html


----------



## IHT

i know i still need to update this... i also need to weed out the 365 PMs i have as well...

check out this one:
http://www.bisgaard-pipes.com/

check out all this guys reviews on his website.
http://pipes.priss.org/

another one i found tonight.
http://pipecollectors.blogspot.com/

not gonna post all of 'em i found until i get some more money, place some orders...  :tg


----------



## Badkarma

www.justforhim.com ---great house blends and the outstanding Middle Earth Series.


----------



## dayplanner

Here's a new one:

http://www.pipestudio.com/pipestudio/index.html


----------



## sticks

*Tobacco links.*

Got a tobacco question try here: 
http://www.howtogrowtobacco.com/

http://fujipub.com/btac/issue1.html
http://www.tobaccoseed.co.uk/index.htm

Sticks


----------



## IHT

*Re: Tobacco links.*

while it's cool that you're new here and have lots to share, take a moment to look at the topics that are "stickied" at the top of the forum. we have a topic for this very type of post. :tu

and with that, i'll merge this post with that topic and hope that the "redirect" works so you don't think i'm just deleting your post without reason.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Found an interesting site today with some unusual pipe designs.

BAC Art Pipes
http://www.bacartpipes.com/fantasy1.html

Love these "wax drip" pipes:

Sorry if this site was already listed.


----------



## DubintheDam

Don't see it in the above so I'll pop this one in:

http://www.mac-baren.com

Great little history stories and animation on how to load a flake.

One of the best 'makers' site out there...for sure


----------



## rcolonel

Found this one -
the samples of pipe tobacco of the famous producers: www.tobaccosamples.com


----------



## Bruce

Here's a site that I don't think has been posted yet......very nice high grades, esprecially the Bangs!

http://www.alpascia.com/versione_ingl.htm.

Just bought a pipe from them.....free FedEx Next Day shipping if over a certain amount.
Excellent service and communications, super fast processing and shipping, and classy packaging!


----------



## Bruce

Here's another one....from the guy who invented the "Frank Method" of packing:

http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/


----------



## pipeyeti

I will add a few to the list
www.Bosipipes.com Kirk Bosi pipes

www.Florovpipes.com Alex Florov pipes

www.Tamperworks.com My(Larry Faulkner) Tampers


----------



## IHT

i need to clean this up. been slackin.
thanks for the additions, pipeyeti.


----------



## IHT

i don't know if some of these have been added. i need to clean this thread up and add all of them to the first post (not alphabetical for EvanS).

crosby pipes - talk to this young gun for a good while at the pipe show. discussed how he sandblasts, how he's going to change to the glass balls that rad davis uses, and other issues about finishing. nice lookin pipes, some were pretty small.

Hew-Len pipes - hawaiian pipe maker. had some HUGE hunks of pipes that were just beautiful, but fuggin HUGE.

j. alan pipes - another carver i'd never seen before, but he has some pipes that rivaled the big names (some of his prices did as well). he had a really cool curvy blowfish with a yellow stem. his tables were next to michael lindners, and i think i liked this guys even more (and at a 6th of the cost - considering some of Lindners roll for 3k).

pipedia.org - a pipemaker started this site a year ago. can't remember the makers name, but he had nice pipes, and was great to BS with.

i don't know why i've never posted this site... duh.

http://www.pipedo.com/


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I did a quick check and didn't see this one:

http://www.ozarkmountainbriars.com/workmanpipes.htm

I've got a few of these by David Johnson. Nice pipes, good prices


----------



## Darrell

Here is a cool site to order Meerschaum pipes, they all come with great cases or a box to store them in, not to mention free shipping over $200.

http://www.meerschaumstore.com

:tu


----------



## physiognomy

I skimmed through the thread & didn't see this one listed... A cool site for those interested in Savinelli pipes.

http://www.savinelli.it/eng/index.htm


----------



## jgros001

I was searching for some pipes and came across this site....did not see it on the list

http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.main


----------



## jgros001

fyi - if the list gets cleaned up, I don't think the bufflehead site is working.


----------



## IHT

jgros001 said:


> fyi - if the list gets cleaned up, I don't think the bufflehead site is working.


ssshhh, don't tell the mod, he's sleeping.
and, yup, bufflehead is off the grid for sure. can't even contact him by phone, even in the KC phone book.


----------



## mr.c

IHT said:


> ssshhh, don't tell the mod, he's sleeping.
> and, yup, bufflehead is off the grid for sure. can't even contact him by phone, even in the KC phone book.


hes in jail. I guess selling tobacco without a license is not good ...


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

mr.c said:


> hes in jail. I guess selling tobacco without a license is not good ...


I thought he was in jail for picking up a Ho-Ho-Ho!

My contribution to the sticky is this:
Secret Santa on Wikipedia


----------



## Cheeto

I'd like to add this article on pipe shapes. It's easy to get confused when it comes to shapes, hopefully this site can help...

http://www.pipesmokemag.com/0998/shape.htm


----------



## dayplanner

Came across this just now, and I love it!

http://www.cafepress.com/pipes2


----------



## IHT

cquon said:


> Came across this just now, and I love it!
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/pipes2


:r
there's links for pipes1 and pipes3 on that same page... funny stuff. "smokins is better than fascism", and "cigarettes are to pipes as brittney is to bach"... there's another one about voting that's awesome.


----------



## CigarGal

IHT said:


> ssshhh, don't tell the mod, he's sleeping.
> and, yup, bufflehead is off the grid for sure. can't even contact him by phone, even in the KC phone book.


So, can the Bufflehead line be found anywhere else?


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> So, can the Bufflehead line be found anywhere else?


collectors at pipe shows/ebay


----------



## IKMeerschaum

May I humbly suggest:

Tobacco-barn.com - Meerschaum, Briar, estate pipes and tobaccos 
PipeTrader.com - Ebay'ish site specifically for pipes (just getting started)
blogs.pipetrader.com/tobaccobarn - Our pipe blog


----------



## mudd

http://www.lepeltier-pipes.com

Clay pipes. They're a nice alternative to buying bucket loads of corn cobs for tasting. The pipe can be rinsed with warm water. Some of the guys on the pipes.org forum use too rave about them.


----------



## Mad Hatter

mudd said:


> http://www.lepeltier-pipes.com
> 
> Clay pipes. They're a nice alternative to buying bucket loads of corn cobs for tasting. The pipe can be rinsed with warm water. Some of the guys on the pipes.org forum use too rave about them.


I've been eyeballing the grey clipper for about three months. I wonder how hot these things burn.


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> I've been eyeballing the grey clipper for about three months. I wonder how hot these things burn.


i recall dubinthedam talking about clay pipes, you may want to ask him.


----------



## DubintheDam

IHT said:


> i recall dubinthedam talking about clay pipes, you may want to ask him.


They do burn hot but you don't hold them at the bowl, you can't really burn-out a clay, I would highly recommend a clay just for the experience. The worst thing about them is they do taste a bit like...well...clay! This in oldn' days was overcome by dipping the end in rum or beer, which again is part of the fun. I would recommend something not too expensive just to give it a go ($10-15). But there are some real contenders out there for about $60 which are really more of an enamel pipe.

http://www.irishcultureandcustoms.com/AEmblem/ClayPipe.html


----------



## DubintheDam

Check this site out. *BRIAR SHOT CUPS!* And lots of other nice pipes, repair service, engraving and loads of info...real little gem.

http://www.pipe-maker.com/shot-cups-1.htm


----------



## jgros001

Bruce said:


> Here's a site that I don't think has been posted yet......very nice high grades, esprecially the Bangs!
> 
> http://www.alpascia.com/versione_ingl.htm.
> 
> Just bought a pipe from them.....free FedEx Next Day shipping if over a certain amount.
> Excellent service and communications, super fast processing and shipping, and classy packaging!


Gotta say this is my favorite pipe site. This is how all pipe sites should be - nice clear shots from different angles that can be zoomed. Most of the pipes I just drool over but picked up a Sara Eltang (love the look of these pipes and hope they smoke as good as they look) and a GBD.

Anyone have experience with there house brand pipes?


----------



## IKMeerschaum

IKMeerschaum said:


> May I humbly suggest:
> 
> Tobacco-barn.com - Meerschaum, Briar, estate pipes and tobaccos
> PipeTrader.com - Ebay'ish site specifically for pipes (just getting started)
> blogs.pipetrader.com/tobaccobarn - Our pipe blog


We also just recently relaunched MeerschaumPipes.com with loads of information and links about Meerschaum Pipes...


----------



## dayplanner

looks like some good deals if you like Savanelli's.

http://www.mccranies.com/pipes_rare.html


----------



## Mad Hatter

cquon said:


> looks like some good deals if you like Savanelli's.
> 
> http://www.mccranies.com/pipes_rare.html


Those top two are the nicest looking Savs I've seen


----------



## jgros001

Wow.....some beauties for sale....Nordh, Nanna, Lars

http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/enter/shop/index.htm


----------



## IHT

jgros001 said:


> Wow.....some beauties for sale....Nordh, Nanna, Lars
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/enter/shop/index.htm


says i need to login??
got it... you need to go to the main page first. http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/


----------



## jgros001

IHT said:


> says i need to login??


username: enter

password: 2007

http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/


----------



## jgros001

A couple more that I have not seen in this thread:

http://www.scandpipes.com/masterframes.html
If you have the cash, there are some sweet pipes for sale here.

http://www.pipendoge.de/A_Start_Englisch.HTM
Interesting site....a lot of it is not in english but worth a look


----------



## jgros001

a few more that I have not seen in this thread:

For Hermit Tobacco limited blends and estates: http://www.pipestyle.com/

Pipeworks and Wilke: http://www.vtpipes.com/tobacco.html


----------



## jgros001

Last one....if anyone likes Northern Briars pipes, the prices are great here for the "premier" line (Greens of Leeds - gonna have to google that one yourself).....they are more than $100 less than what US distributors are charging.....not sure on the shipping though but doubt that it would be more than $25. After some research, I think that Greens is his main distributor - so I think you can get any of his pipes through them.


----------



## jgros001

Ok, I got tired of searching through this thread looking for links so I have consolidated the links in the thread and added a bunch that I had. I organized by category instead of username since I think it is easier to find things that way. Maybe Greg will move this to the first page when he gets back?? Hope you all find this helpful. p

(you will find two retailers without links and google will get you there)

*Pipe Websites*

*Retailers*

4Noggins: http://www.4noggins.com/
Affordable Pipes: http://www.affordablepipes.com/
Al Pascia: http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpasci...1=.1.14094,14095&list+14095..1&langcurr=2.3.1
Altinok Pipes: http://altinokpipe.com/default.asp
Bisgaard Pipes: http://www.aab-taxfreepipes.com/default.asp?vat=false&lang=uk
Briar Blues: http://www.briarblues.com/index1.htm
The Briar Gallery: http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/
Briar Patch: http://www.briarpatch.biz/index.html
The Briary: http://www.thebriary.com/
Cornell and Diehl: http://www.cornellanddiehl.com/
Croft's Pipe Shoppe: http://www.croftspipes.com/home.htm
Cup o' Joes: http://www.cupojoes.com/
Davidoff, NYC: http://www.davidoffmadison.com/
Dino Puffin: http://www.dinopuffin.it/
eBriar: http://www.ebriar.com/
El Fumador: http://www.elfumador.com/
Fine Briars: http://www.finebriars.com/index.html
Fine Pipes: http://www.finepipes.com/
Frenchy's Pipes: http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php
The Gray Fox: http://grayfoxonline.com/index.html
Greens of Leeds
Hermit Tobacco: http://www.pipestyle.com/
The Italian Pipe: http://theitalianpipe.com/
Iwan Ries: http://www.iwanries.com/index.cfm
James Island Piper: http://www.jamesislandpiper.com/default.aspx
J.J. Fox
J.R. Cigars: http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=pipes
Knoxville Cigar Company: http://www.knoxcigar.com/
L.J. Peretti: http://www.ljperetti.com/index.html
LePeltier Clay Pipes: http://www.lepeltier-pipes.com/
Lewis Pipe and Tobacco: http://www.lewispipe.com/index.htm
Lil' Brown Smoke Shack: http://www.lilbrown.com/
Mars Cigars and Pipes: http://www.marscigars.com/
McCranie's: http://www.mccranies.com/index.html
Meerschaum Store: http://www.meerschaumstore.com/
Milan Tobacconists: http://www.milantobacco.com/index.htm
Missouri Meerschaum: http://www.corncobpipe.com/
Neat Pipes: http://www.neatpipes.com/
Ostermann Pipes: http://www.pipes.at/start.html
Outwest Tobacco: http://www.outwesttobacco.com/
Payless Pipes: http://www.paylesspipes.com/
Pia Pipes: http://piapipes.com/default.asp?lang=uk
Pipe Collectors Club of America: http://www.pipeguy.net/
The Pipe Den: http://www.pipeandcigar.com/index.html
The Pipe Rack: http://www.thepiperack.com/index.cfm
The Pipe Site: http://www.thepipesite.com/
Pipe Tobacco Place: http://www.pipetobacco.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc
Pipedo: http://www.pipedo.com/index_e.shtml
Pipeworks and Wilke: http://www.vtpipes.com/briar.html
Pipes and Cigars: http://pipesandcigars.com/
Pipes and Pleasures: http://www.pipesandpleasures.com/pipes/
Pipes by George: http://www.pbgeorge.com/page3.html
Pipes High Grade: http://www.pipeshighgrade.com/TheShop/index.cfm
Pipes 2 Smoke: http://www.pipes2smoke.com/index.htm
Premier Pipes: http://www.premierpipes.com/
Puffers Pipes: http://www.pufferspipes.com/index.html
Pulvers' Briars: http://sherlocks-haven.com/index.html
Rare Memories: http://www.rarememories.com/pipestore.htm
The Right Pipe: http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.main
Scandinavian Pipes: http://www.scandpipes.com/masterframes.html
The Smoker: http://www.thesmoker.com/
Smokers' Haven: http://www.smokershaven.com/
Smoking Pipes: http://www.smokingpipes.com/
SMS Pipes: http://www.smspipes.com/
Synjeco: http://www.synjeco.ch/pata/taba/index.htm
The Tobacco Barn: http://www.tobacco-barn.com/
Tobacco Direct: http://www.tobaccodirect.com/
The Tobacco Shop: http://www.cigarleaf.com/
Tobacco Supermarket: http://www.tobaccomkt.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PRODS&Store_Code=IS0038
Uptown's Smoke Shop: http://www.uptowns.com/
Vintage Briars: http://www.vintagebriars.com/index.html
Vintage Pipe Tobacco Shop: http://www.vintagepipetobaccoshop.com/index.php
Watch City Cigar: http://www.watchcitycigar.com/
WV Smoke Shop: http://www.wvsmokeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=100

*Accessories*

Chuck's Pipe Furniture: http://www.chucksracks.com/
Lamb Cabinets and Racks: http://www.lambpipes.com/
Mr.C's Pipe Room: http://mrcspiperoom.com/index.php
Papa Duke Tampers: http://papaduke.net/
Smokin' Holsters: http://www.smokinholsters.com/
Tamper Works: http://www.tamperworks.com/
Tobacco Pipe Furniture by Sirot: http://mypipedreamz.com/_wsn/page2.html
Tony's Pipe Racks: http://www.tonyspiperacks.com/index.html
Two Cousins Pipe Racks: http://www.twocousinspiperacks.com/ViewThePipeRacks.html

*Pipe Makers/Artisans*

Alexey Florov: http://www.florovpipes.com/
Atelier Rolando: http://www.atelierrolando.com/
B.A. Weaver: http://baweaverpipes.com/pipesforsale.html
BAC Art Pipes: http://www.bacartpipes.com/home.html
Bob Kiess: http://www.kiesspipes.com/
Brad Pohlmann: http://www.pohlmannpipes.com/
Brian Ruthenberg: http://www.briarart.com/
Darius Dah (GRC): http://www.grcpipes.com/
David Johnson: http://www.ozarkmountainbriars.com/
E. Andrew: http://www.eandrew.com/
Elliott Nachwalter: http://www.pipestudio.com/index.html
Georgi Todorov: http://www.getzpipes.com/index2.htm
Horace Dejarnett: http://www.dejarpipes.com/
Jaden Hew Len: http://www.hew-len-pipes.com/
J. Alan: http://www.jalanpipes.com/intro.html
J.M. Boswell: http://www.boswellpipes.com/index.htm
Jack Howell: http://jwh.fastmail.fm/index.html
Jake Hackert: http://www.pamall.net/pipes/page2.html
Jan Zeman: http://www.zemanpipes.com/pipes.php
Jody Davis: http://www.jdavispipes.com/
Joel Shapiro: http://www.jspipes.com/index.htm
Johan Slabbert: http://www.jobertpipes.co.za/index.php
John Crosby: http://www.crosbypipes.com/main.php
Julius Vesz: http://www.juliusvesz.ca/
Kent Rasmussen: http://www.kentpipes.com/
Kirk Bosi: http://www.bosipipes.com/index.html
Kurt Huhn: http://www.pipecrafter.com/
Larry Roush: http://www.roushpipes.com/
Lee Von Erck: http://www.von-erck.com/
Love Geiger: http://www.geigerpipes.com/
Manuel Shaabi: http://www.manuelshaabi.com/
Mark Gradberg (Gray Mountain): http://www.graymountainpipes.com/
Mark Tinsky: http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/Subcat?AMS~101340587~103
Michael Parks: http://www.parkspipes.com/
Mike Brissett: http://my.execpc.com/~maddog92/Pipes2/pipes.html
Paul Tatum: http://www.tatumsworkshop.com/
Rad Davis: http://www.raddavispipes.com/
Rafael Martin: http://www.pipesmartin.com/indexe.php?id=1&lang=en
Scott Thile: http://sethilepipes.com/index.htm
Stephen Downie: http://www.downiepipes.com/home.html
Tim Fuller: http://www.tcfullerpipes.com/
Tom Eltang: http://www.eltang.com/ny/index.html
Tony Fillenwarth: http://www.fillenwarthpipes.com/
Trever Talbert: http://www.talbertpipes.com/
Tyler Lane: http://www.tylerlanepipes.com/
Will Purdy: http://www.willpurdy.com/
Wolfgang Blazejewski: http://www.puffapipe.com/index.html

*Resources*

Alt.smokers.pipes: http://groups.google.com/group/alt.smokers.pipes/topics
American Pipe Makers: http://americanpipemakers.info/biglist.htm
Brothers of Briar: http://www.brothersofbriar.com/
Café Press Pipe Clothing: http://www.cafepress.com/pipes2
Chris' Pipe Pages: http://www.pipepages.com/
Comoy's Pipe Dating: http://www.derek-green.com/comoy_history03.htm
Danish Pipe Makers: http://www.danishpipemakers.com/home.html
Dunhill Blend Chart: http://loringpage.com/pipearticles/duntob2chart.htm
The Frank (German) Packing Method: http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/
GBD Pipe Dating: http://www.perardua.net/pipes/GBDlines.html
G.L. Pease: http://www.glpease.com/
Gawith Hoggarth Tobacco: http://www.gawithhoggarth.co.uk/
Guide to Pipe Shapes: http://www.pipesmokemag.com/0998/shape.htm
Irish Clay Pipes: http://www.irishcultureandcustoms.com/AEmblem/ClayPipe.html
MacBaren Tobacco: http://www.mac-baren.com/TopMenu/Main-1.aspx
McClelland Tobacco Co.: http://pipeshowonline.com/McClelland.aspx
My Pipes Community: http://www.my-pipes.com/
A Passion for Pipes Blog: http://web.mac.com/neillarcherroan/A_Passion_for_Pipes/Welcome.html
Peter Stokkebye: http://www.peterstokkebye.com/pipe_tob.htm
Peterson Pipes: http://www.peterson.ie/
PIMO Pipe Craft: http://www.pimopipecraft.com/
Pipendoge: http://www.pipendoge.de/A_Start_Englisch.HTM
Pipe and Tobacco Collectors Blog: http://pipecollectors.blogspot.com/
Pipe Collectors Club of America: http://www.pipeguy.com/
Pipe Links: http://www.pipelinksonline.com/index.htm
Pipe Lore: http://pipelore.net/
Pipe Makers' Forum: http://www.pipemakersforum.com/
Pipe Show Information: http://www.pipeshowsusa.com/
Pipe Show Online: http://www.pipeshowonline.com/
Pipe Smoking Tips: http://www.vegassmokes.com/pipe-smoking-tips.htm
Pipe Tobacco Aging FAQ: http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/index.php
Pipe Trader: http://www.pipetrader.com/
Pipedia: http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
Pipes and Tobaccos Magazine: http://www.pt-magazine.com/home.php?id=1
Pipes: Logos and Markings: http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/index-en.html
Pipes.org: http://www.pipes.org/index.php
The Professor's Tobacco Reviews: http://pipes.priss.org/
R.D. Field: http://www.rdfield.com/
Samuel Gawith Tobacco: http://www.samuelgawith.co.uk/
Sasieni Pipe Dating: http://www.pipes.org/BURST/FORMATTED/222.035.html
Savinelli Pipes: http://www.savinelli.it/eng/index.htm
Smokers Forums: http://www.smokersforums.org/forums.php
Straight Grain Blog: http://straightgrain.blogspot.com/index.html
Tobacco Barn Blog: http://blogs.pipetrader.com/tobaccobarn/Default.aspx
Tobacco Cellar: http://www.tobaccocellar.org/
Tobacco Reviews: http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/index.cfm
Weber's Guide: http://www.pipesmoking.net/pipesmoking01.php


----------



## dayplanner

jgros001 said:


> Ok, I got tired of searching through this thread looking for links so I have consolidated the links in the thread and added a bunch that I had. I organized by category instead of username since I think it is easier to find things that way. Maybe Greg will move this to the first page when he gets back?? Hope you all find this helpful. p
> 
> (you will find two retailers without links and google will get you there)
> 
> *Pipe Websites*
> 
> *Retailers*
> 
> 4Noggins: http://www.4noggins.com/
> Affordable Pipes: http://www.affordablepipes.com/
> Al Pascia: http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpasci...1=.1.14094,14095&list+14095..1&langcurr=2.3.1
> Altinok Pipes: http://altinokpipe.com/default.asp
> Bisgaard Pipes: http://www.aab-taxfreepipes.com/default.asp?vat=false&lang=uk
> Briar Blues: http://www.briarblues.com/index1.htm
> The Briar Gallery: http://home.comcast.net/~briargallery/
> Briar Patch: http://www.briarpatch.biz/index.html
> The Briary: http://www.thebriary.com/
> Cornell and Diehl: http://www.cornellanddiehl.com/
> Croft's Pipe Shoppe: http://www.croftspipes.com/home.htm
> Cup o' Joes: http://www.cupojoes.com/
> Davidoff, NYC: http://www.davidoffmadison.com/
> Dino Puffin: http://www.dinopuffin.it/
> eBriar: http://www.ebriar.com/
> El Fumador: http://www.elfumador.com/
> Fine Briars: http://www.finebriars.com/index.html
> Fine Pipes: http://www.finepipes.com/
> Frenchy's Pipes: http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php
> The Gray Fox: http://grayfoxonline.com/index.html
> Greens of Leeds
> Hermit Tobacco: http://www.pipestyle.com/
> The Italian Pipe: http://theitalianpipe.com/
> Iwan Ries: http://www.iwanries.com/index.cfm
> James Island Piper: http://www.jamesislandpiper.com/default.aspx
> J.J. Fox
> J.R. Cigars: http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=pipes
> Knoxville Cigar Company: http://www.knoxcigar.com/
> L.J. Peretti: http://www.ljperetti.com/index.html
> LePeltier Clay Pipes: http://www.lepeltier-pipes.com/
> Lewis Pipe and Tobacco: http://www.lewispipe.com/index.htm
> Lil' Brown Smoke Shack: http://www.lilbrown.com/
> Mars Cigars and Pipes: http://www.marscigars.com/
> McCranie's: http://www.mccranies.com/index.html
> Meerschaum Store: http://www.meerschaumstore.com/
> Milan Tobacconists: http://www.milantobacco.com/index.htm
> Missouri Meerschaum: http://www.corncobpipe.com/
> Neat Pipes: http://www.neatpipes.com/
> Ostermann Pipes: http://www.pipes.at/start.html
> Outwest Tobacco: http://www.outwesttobacco.com/
> Payless Pipes: http://www.paylesspipes.com/
> Pia Pipes: http://piapipes.com/default.asp?lang=uk
> Pipe Collectors Club of America: http://www.pipeguy.net/
> The Pipe Den: http://www.pipeandcigar.com/index.html
> The Pipe Rack: http://www.thepiperack.com/index.cfm
> The Pipe Site: http://www.thepipesite.com/
> Pipe Tobacco Place: http://www.pipetobacco.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc
> Pipedo: http://www.pipedo.com/index_e.shtml
> Pipeworks and Wilke: http://www.vtpipes.com/briar.html
> Pipes and Cigars: http://pipesandcigars.com/
> Pipes and Pleasures: http://www.pipesandpleasures.com/pipes/
> Pipes by George: http://www.pbgeorge.com/page3.html
> Pipes High Grade: http://www.pipeshighgrade.com/TheShop/index.cfm
> Pipes 2 Smoke: http://www.pipes2smoke.com/index.htm
> Premier Pipes: http://www.premierpipes.com/
> Puffers Pipes: http://www.pufferspipes.com/index.html
> Pulvers' Briars: http://sherlocks-haven.com/index.html
> Rare Memories: http://www.rarememories.com/pipestore.htm
> The Right Pipe: http://www.therightpipe.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.main
> Scandinavian Pipes: http://www.scandpipes.com/masterframes.html
> The Smoker: http://www.thesmoker.com/
> Smokers' Haven: http://www.smokershaven.com/
> Smoking Pipes: http://www.smokingpipes.com/
> SMS Pipes: http://www.smspipes.com/
> Synjeco: http://www.synjeco.ch/pata/taba/index.htm
> The Tobacco Barn: http://www.tobacco-barn.com/
> Tobacco Direct: http://www.tobaccodirect.com/
> The Tobacco Shop: http://www.cigarleaf.com/
> Tobacco Supermarket: http://www.tobaccomkt.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PRODS&Store_Code=IS0038
> Uptown's Smoke Shop: http://www.uptowns.com/
> Vintage Briars: http://www.vintagebriars.com/index.html
> Vintage Pipe Tobacco Shop: http://www.vintagepipetobaccoshop.com/index.php
> Watch City Cigar: http://www.watchcitycigar.com/
> WV Smoke Shop: http://www.wvsmokeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=100
> 
> *Accessories*
> 
> Chuck's Pipe Furniture: http://www.chucksracks.com/
> Lamb Cabinets and Racks: http://www.lambpipes.com/
> Mr.C's Pipe Room: http://mrcspiperoom.com/index.php
> Papa Duke Tampers: http://papaduke.net/
> Smokin' Holsters: http://www.smokinholsters.com/
> Tamper Works: http://www.tamperworks.com/
> Tobacco Pipe Furniture by Sirot: http://mypipedreamz.com/_wsn/page2.html
> Tony's Pipe Racks: http://www.tonyspiperacks.com/index.html
> Two Cousins Pipe Racks: http://www.twocousinspiperacks.com/ViewThePipeRacks.html
> 
> *Pipe Makers/Artisans*
> 
> Alexey Florov: http://www.florovpipes.com/
> Atelier Rolando: http://www.atelierrolando.com/
> B.A. Weaver: http://baweaverpipes.com/pipesforsale.html
> BAC Art Pipes: http://www.bacartpipes.com/home.html
> Bob Kiess: http://www.kiesspipes.com/
> Brad Pohlmann: http://www.pohlmannpipes.com/
> Brian Ruthenberg: http://www.briarart.com/
> Darius Dah (GRC): http://www.grcpipes.com/
> David Johnson: http://www.ozarkmountainbriars.com/
> E. Andrew: http://www.eandrew.com/
> Elliott Nachwalter: http://www.pipestudio.com/index.html
> Georgi Todorov: http://www.getzpipes.com/index2.htm
> Horace Dejarnett: http://www.dejarpipes.com/
> Jaden Hew Len: http://www.hew-len-pipes.com/
> J. Alan: http://www.jalanpipes.com/intro.html
> J.M. Boswell: http://www.boswellpipes.com/index.htm
> Jack Howell: http://jwh.fastmail.fm/index.html
> Jake Hackert: http://www.pamall.net/pipes/page2.html
> Jan Zeman: http://www.zemanpipes.com/pipes.php
> Jody Davis: http://www.jdavispipes.com/
> Joel Shapiro: http://www.jspipes.com/index.htm
> Johan Slabbert: http://www.jobertpipes.co.za/index.php
> John Crosby: http://www.crosbypipes.com/main.php
> Julius Vesz: http://www.juliusvesz.ca/
> Kent Rasmussen: http://www.kentpipes.com/
> Kirk Bosi: http://www.bosipipes.com/index.html
> Kurt Huhn: http://www.pipecrafter.com/
> Larry Roush: http://www.roushpipes.com/
> Lee Von Erck: http://www.von-erck.com/
> Love Geiger: http://www.geigerpipes.com/
> Manuel Shaabi: http://www.manuelshaabi.com/
> Mark Gradberg (Gray Mountain): http://www.graymountainpipes.com/
> Mark Tinsky: http://ssl.cybersun.com/scripts/webcatalog4disapi.dll/4dcgi/Subcat?AMS~101340587~103
> Michael Parks: http://www.parkspipes.com/
> Mike Brissett: http://my.execpc.com/~maddog92/Pipes2/pipes.html
> Paul Tatum: http://www.tatumsworkshop.com/
> Rad Davis: http://www.raddavispipes.com/
> Rafael Martin: http://www.pipesmartin.com/indexe.php?id=1&lang=en
> Scott Thile: http://sethilepipes.com/index.htm
> Stephen Downie: http://www.downiepipes.com/home.html
> Tim Fuller: http://www.tcfullerpipes.com/
> Tom Eltang: http://www.eltang.com/ny/index.html
> Tony Fillenwarth: http://www.fillenwarthpipes.com/
> Trever Talbert: http://www.talbertpipes.com/
> Tyler Lane: http://www.tylerlanepipes.com/
> Will Purdy: http://www.willpurdy.com/
> Wolfgang Blazejewski: http://www.puffapipe.com/index.html
> 
> *Resources*
> 
> Alt.smokers.pipes: http://groups.google.com/group/alt.smokers.pipes/topics
> American Pipe Makers: http://americanpipemakers.info/biglist.htm
> Brothers of Briar: http://www.brothersofbriar.com/
> Café Press Pipe Clothing: http://www.cafepress.com/pipes2
> Chris' Pipe Pages: http://www.pipepages.com/
> Comoy's Pipe Dating: http://www.derek-green.com/comoy_history03.htm
> Danish Pipe Makers: http://www.danishpipemakers.com/home.html
> Dunhill Blend Chart: http://loringpage.com/pipearticles/duntob2chart.htm
> The Frank (German) Packing Method: http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/
> GBD Pipe Dating: http://www.perardua.net/pipes/GBDlines.html
> G.L. Pease: http://www.glpease.com/
> Gawith Hoggarth Tobacco: http://www.gawithhoggarth.co.uk/
> Guide to Pipe Shapes: http://www.pipesmokemag.com/0998/shape.htm
> Irish Clay Pipes: http://www.irishcultureandcustoms.com/AEmblem/ClayPipe.html
> MacBaren Tobacco: http://www.mac-baren.com/TopMenu/Main-1.aspx
> McClelland Tobacco Co.: http://pipeshowonline.com/McClelland.aspx
> My Pipes Community: http://www.my-pipes.com/
> A Passion for Pipes Blog: http://web.mac.com/neillarcherroan/A_Passion_for_Pipes/Welcome.html
> Peter Stokkebye: http://www.peterstokkebye.com/pipe_tob.htm
> Peterson Pipes: http://www.peterson.ie/
> PIMO Pipe Craft: http://www.pimopipecraft.com/
> Pipendoge: http://www.pipendoge.de/A_Start_Englisch.HTM
> Pipe and Tobacco Collectors Blog: http://pipecollectors.blogspot.com/
> Pipe Collectors Club of America: http://www.pipeguy.com/
> Pipe Links: http://www.pipelinksonline.com/index.htm
> Pipe Lore: http://pipelore.net/
> Pipe Makers' Forum: http://www.pipemakersforum.com/
> Pipe Show Information: http://www.pipeshowsusa.com/
> Pipe Show Online: http://www.pipeshowonline.com/
> Pipe Smoking Tips: http://www.vegassmokes.com/pipe-smoking-tips.htm
> Pipe Tobacco Aging FAQ: http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/index.php
> Pipe Trader: http://www.pipetrader.com/
> Pipedia: http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
> Pipes and Tobaccos Magazine: http://www.pt-magazine.com/home.php?id=1
> Pipes: Logos and Markings: http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/index-en.html
> Pipes.org: http://www.pipes.org/index.php
> The Professor's Tobacco Reviews: http://pipes.priss.org/
> R.D. Field: http://www.rdfield.com/
> Samuel Gawith Tobacco: http://www.samuelgawith.co.uk/
> Sasieni Pipe Dating: http://www.pipes.org/BURST/FORMATTED/222.035.html
> Savinelli Pipes: http://www.savinelli.it/eng/index.htm
> Smokers Forums: http://www.smokersforums.org/forums.php
> Straight Grain Blog: http://straightgrain.blogspot.com/index.html
> Tobacco Barn Blog: http://blogs.pipetrader.com/tobaccobarn/Default.aspx
> Tobacco Cellar: http://www.tobaccocellar.org/
> Tobacco Reviews: http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/index.cfm
> Weber's Guide: http://www.pipesmoking.net/pipesmoking01.php


Great job Jeff! Most helpfull indeed p


----------



## IHT

carbonbased_al said:


> Great job Jeff! Most helpfull indeed p


i concur.
p


----------



## dhaus

What a great thread. One place I did not see was FF Piber. www.ff-pipes.com I have used them before. They have excellent prices and US customers pay no tax. I bought my HCA there and had very good contact through email. Just last year, the stem on my HCA broke (NEVER try and remove a stem while the pipe is still hot :hn) and they were able to replace it quickly and, again, the email contacts were very quick and responsive. Their shipping is $14, but their prices make up for it. They also seem to have more stanwell models than I've seen advertised by US shops. No connection with them other than as a very satisfied customer.

IHT - added


----------



## IHT

knoxcigar is no longer around, nor is their forum (those guys created brothersofbriar.com) which is already listed, great little forum.
international pipe club (which is moderated by Frankluke - that place has taken off with a forum pipe, forum tobacco, lots of vendors and makers joining up).
pipe makers forum (don't know if that's linked yet or not - great place to read up on how to make a pipe - site was just down a minute ago)
tabaccheria Bollito - an italian vendor, you can get Balkan Sobranie pouches there


----------



## Blaylock-cl

FIKRI BAKI: http://bestmeerschaums.homestead.com/bakipipes.html

Veteran carver of Meerschaum pipes. Worth taking a peek if you're looking for a quality Meers.


----------



## tzilt

Here is a Custom Search Engine based on the links compiled by jgros001. It works just like google does but only searches those websites.


----------



## tzilt

Nothing new under the sun, my pipe google idea was done earlier and better by the good folks at pipebot.

http://www.pipebot.com/index.php

...although, they don't have CS pipe forum in their search list.


----------



## londoner

http://josephcrusejohnson.blogspot.com/

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/index.cfm

http://www.pipedo.com/pipes/index_e.html

http://www.kenpipes.com/home.html

http://www.alexanderscigars.com.au/categories.asp?cID=4

http://www.bisgaard-pipes.com/

:tu


----------



## samuelex

The exclusive distributors of Amphora, Bigben and Hilson brand Pipes and accessories in North America.
www.bigben-canada.com and www.3jshopping.com

Legendex brand Italian briar pipes and accessories
www.lgendex.ws

Sarome brand lighters made in Japan since 1940
www.sarome-canada.com and www.3jshopping.com

One professional online Smoker's shop who carry full line smoker's accessories including Sarome lighters, Bigben pipes and accessories, Amphora pipes, Hilson pipes and Germany cases for cigar and cigarette.
www.samuelex.com


----------



## gillywalker

Wow, I'll probably loose my job over this thread. p


----------



## nanotech

gillywalker said:


> Wow, I'll probably loose my job over this thread. p


 no kidding...look, scroll, click, browse, return etc....it'll eat up some time and money!


----------



## zigaretten

Here's one I found researching my Filto. He calls himself the "online guide to Metal Tobacco Pipes and other tobacco pipes with replaceable bowls."

http://www.smokingmetal.co.uk/index.html


----------



## nate560

hi all just wanted to say that this is a great list. found a few other places to talk with people about pipes, cigars and tobacco plus the vendor list is great thanks to one and all a real help


----------



## MeerQueen

Hi Guys,

New website has launched.
www
smoking-pipes
com

offers briar system Meerschaum Pipes and Briar pipes.
MeerQueen


----------



## steinr1

zigaretten said:


> Here's one I found researching my Filto. He calls himself the "online guide to Metal Tobacco Pipes and other tobacco pipes with replaceable bowls."
> 
> SMOKING METAL TOBACCO PIPE COLLECTORS & FANATICS


Good site that one - and one hell of an obsessive collector. Excellent.

If you like detailed and very specific pipe nerd-ery, there is little better than a visit to:

the pipe

To quote the site "Everything you want to know about the pipe, THE SMOKE, and Venturi pipes." And more.


----------

